# Looking for Vendor recommendations



## jamzjs (Jun 10, 2009)

Hello all. I am looking for a good quality screen printed transfer supplier. We currently use a person in NC who is taking way to lon and messing up orders for us. Any recommendations? Thanks


----------



## kimostshop (Jun 10, 2009)

I have used KE Motographics a couple of times and have been pleased with the work that is for custom heat transfers.


----------



## Masterkoin (Jul 23, 2008)

I always use First-Edition, but Ace is also another good choice.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/t87286.html

There is a vendor listed posted on this thread.

Katrina


----------



## earlandkirk (Jan 15, 2008)

Acetransco is a great start


----------



## LaTonya (Sep 1, 2008)

Try Tranfer Express
LaTonya


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

How many colors and what quantity are you buying? Some vendors have better pricing on small volume, others have better pricing on large volumes.

I like F&M for most of my orders up to 3 colors because they are good quality, inexpensive and relatively fast for the price (3 day turn + shipping).

I also recently used Silver Mountain which were some great looking transfers although there were some mis-registered and some flaking ink on the 6 color stuff. The single color transfers were very nice.

I tried to use Ace on my last order but they couldn't do detail finer than 3 points. Tried to use them on an order before that and they couldn't do halftones. 

Howard is also a good choice, lots of stock colors too. Priced about the same as Ace, higher than F&M but much cheaper than Versatrans, Transfer Express or Quick Trans. Universal looks like a good choice. Lots of people like Semo but I think they have a long turn time. Dowling if you're doing a lot.


----------

